
The Cube Rule of Food Identification - thomasfoster96
http://cuberule.com/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Does anyone else not like the fact that food changes identity depending on how
or if it is cut?

If I have a hard shell taco that splits, it has become a sandwich according to
the cube rule of food identification.

The author has toast (1) as an example of a sandwich (2) for goodness sake.

~~~
gatesphere
The toast(1) as a sandwich(2) is an example of a toast sandwich, which I
promise is a real thing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toast_sandwich](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toast_sandwich)

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Woah. Thank you so much for sharing that with me - I had never heard of a
toast sandwich before and now that I understand its makeup I'm more of the
mind that the author is a genius for that bread sandwich example.

